
Pentagon Orders Wikileaks to Delete Classified Documents - mgunes
http://www.boingboing.net/2010/08/05/pentagon-orders-wiki.html
======
mixmax
The spider drawing is a nice touch. If you're unaware of the meme it can be
found here: <http://www.27bslash6.com/overdue.html>

~~~
noelchurchill
_I am currently away on leave, traveling through time and will be returning
last week._

I always get a kick out that line when I read it.

------
runT1ME
I wonder the likelihood that Wikileaks is a CIA honeypot operation.

~~~
thebigshane
I love the idea, and I would argue that the CIA/NSA/etc are very
intelligent,.. but they aren't quite that intelligent.

------
frisco
Well, now that they've ORDERED them...

~~~
ars
It does sound funny, but I wouldn't underestimate them.

Depending on how mad they get they have a lot of tools at their disposal to
make sure these don't get released.

If I were them I would start by DOSing all wikileaks servers.

Next I would trace where the servers were and pressure local governments into
seizing them. (It wouldn't take much pressure, other governments can't be
happy about wikileaks either.)

Next I would stage local burglaries and just "happen" to steal the wikileaks
servers.

Wikileaks does have some options if this happens, most notably peer-to-peer
releasing. Because of that the DOD may decide it's not worth starting up with
them.

~~~
mixmax
I wouldn't underestimate Julian Assange either. He made the first free
portscanner (precursor to Nmap), co-invented Rubberhose deniable encryption
and wrote the Usenet caching software NNTPCache. He knows what he's doing.

~~~
tptacek
He didn't write the first free portscanner (all portscanners were free in the
'90s, and most still are). He wrote the first fast one.

~~~
mixmax
This is what wikipedia says: _"In 1995, Assange wrote Strobe, the first free
and open source port scanner. Strobe inspired Fyodor to develop the Nmap port
scanner."_

Is that incorrect, or weren't the other ones open source? I'll trust you over
wikipedia :-)

~~~
tptacek
There were definitely port scanners before Strobe, but Strobe was the fastest
port scanner. The notion that there would have been a commercial port scanner
in 1995 strikes me as funny.

If you just need me to "win the bet" here I'll point out that even SATAN
scanned ports, and the netcat man page (also '95) shows how to use it as a
port scanner. Hobbit "invented" UDP port scanner (which Strobe didn't do) in
'94.

If you were thinking that maybe portscanning was an original idea, I'll
recommend that you research NUAA (a "port scanner" for X.25 networks) and
Tone-Loc (a "port scanner" for telephones).

Remember that 1994 is before the web and before ISDN. The Internet was mostly
a means to get on IRC, which was in large part a place to talk about attacks
on dial-up systems. This is back in the days where there was a "commercial"
UUNet and a "noncommercial-only" NSFNet, and actual splits between the two. To
some attackers, a high-quality NUA scanner might have been more valuable than
a high-quality TCP scanner. Who scans TCP ports when 1/3 of Unix systems are
running rexd and another 1/3 are exporting / to "everybody"?

For the record, I 100% believe Strobe inspired Fyodor. I don't want to take
anything away from Strobe. It was impressive for its time.

(Late edit: I'm reminded by a friend that Pluvius wrote pscan.c before Proff
wrote Strobe. So there.)

(Later edit: here's probe.c from Phrack in '94:

[http://www.phrack.com/issues.html?issue=46&id=23](http://www.phrack.com/issues.html?issue=46&id=23)

[look for probe_tcp_ports]).

~~~
mixmax
I stand corrected...

------
tomjen3
While it is all funny to laugh at the DOW, it is worth pointing out that the
talk here is about the remaining 15000 documents that still haven't been
released.

~~~
rbanffy
... and to say nothing about the many thousand diplomatic messages Manning
claims to have leaked.

I would love to take a peek.

------
yread
Check out the video! What a dummy!

